# Copper Gutter Soldering



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

We need to install some heated gutter cable in copper gutters. Can anyon recommend the correct soldering iron for soldering copper clips to the bottom of a 1/2 round copper gutter?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flatroofing (Nov 22, 2010)

Hire a pro, will travel.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait werent you selling the mesh mat that goes undershingles that was better then heat cable?

Indeed hire someone who can do that, not really a trial by fire kinda task.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Either the 3 or the 4 pounder.


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

I came here for some good advise. I've been soldering since I was 15 when wire wrap was still being used. Just not gutters. The concept is the same. All I needed was the right advise for the right tool to use.

For those critics, this is an under copper valley system and the gutters still have to be heated to carry the water to the ground. We installed the working part. "Someone else" screwed up the cable in the gutters and leadres and we're in to fix it.

The original roofer designed scuppers that were insufficient so he had to build new ones...7 of them. Big suckers. So he's pissed and won't come back for this simple stuff.

So, the right tool?? Any takers willing to show good faith?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

A small detail iron. You could always just a caulking to stick the clips down...


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

"So, the right tool?? Any takers willing to show good faith?"
My answer was supposed to be helpful. Either a 3 or 4 # iron. The detail iron could work, but 'I' much prefer the heat transfer of heavier irons.

I'm sorry and confused that you thought my answer was frivolous.


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

OK. I understand now. I'd never heard of an iron being designed by weight. I did find one from American Beauty that I think will work fine. The tip looks just like the one you recommended. Sorry for my naivety and thank you Tinner.

Caulk or silicone is an insulator. We want to transfer the heat to the copper as best as possible. Solder is it.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

A heat cable will hardly warm up a whole gutter, and besides the heat cable is laying in the gutter right? so the 2" square of the clip will hardly have any effect. Good luck!


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

Luck plays no part. The clip does not just lay in the gutter. If you do that in a 1/2 round, they'll end up fall down to ceneter, touching, heating up and shut each other off. Also, it doesn't matter how much heat the clip will transfer, as long as it does.

With our systems, there will be no snow or ice buildup on the metal valley's where we are installed and none in the scuppers, gutters and leaders where the cable is looped in. Isn't that the way it's supposed to be? The systems we've installed or instructed other how to install, had no ice dams this past winter.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Nevermind. Good luck!


----------

